# My black locust are about to bloom for the first time



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

my favorite smelling tree and what a nectar they produce


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

roberto487 said:


> I hope my bees will take notice and work them, because it was the primary reason I got the trees.


From what I have noticed, the bees typically do not work first year tree blooms. With the exception of my persimmon trees. One bloomed for the first time last year and the bees visited that persimmon tree.

One of our black locust trees bloomed the first time this year. Bees passed them by probably in favor of the larger, mature locust trees. In our area, the bees really visit the black locust trees. One of our major flows. 

Shane


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> my favorite smelling tree and what a nectar they produce


they do smell great, but you may be confusing the sweet frangrace with that of the invasive honey suckle which typically begins to bloom just before and during the locust bloom.


----------



## Ken572 (May 13, 2015)

I think honeysuckle is determined to take over my part of the world. Really don't see bees working it though.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I planted 10 black locust last year, 2 feet tall trees, they are all now around 10 foot tall, of the 10 around 4 bloomed this spring and I did see a few bees working them. I can see mature black locust around 1/4 mile from our house. They do have a wonderful sweet smell.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

I also have the red flower black locust but they don't have the scent, do bees work them too?


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

How do you get persimmon to grow? I have tried 3 times, two with Japanese variety and the last one American to no avail.


----------

